# Bubbling rocks



## Basolisk (Oct 11, 2007)

I whent to a landscapeing company and purched some rocks. I asked for granit. Now I have placed them into my new tank and have some that are bubbling. How long should I whate for this bubbling to stop? I have heard the bubbling rocks are no good for the fish. I have some pictures below. Also how do you like the rock lay out?


----------



## Basolisk (Oct 11, 2007)

if you click on the pictures it will inlarge the picture


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

my rocks are limestone, which kinda look like yours... mine bubbled for a little while, maybe overnight, but i don't think it is really bad for the fish... i just think that means the rocks are poris... mine are done bubbling and i have no problems....

tank look pretty good... i had my previous setup like like(one big system in the middle)... i am steering away from that due to that a dominate fish may take control over the whole thing, versus if you had multiple systems in your tank...


----------



## Basolisk (Oct 11, 2007)

Thh rock system pritty mutch covers the whole back of the tank except for maby 5 inches on the left and about 8 inches on the right. Just enough to keep the heater and canister filter intake and return clear of the rocks.


----------



## Basolisk (Oct 11, 2007)

Whell the rocks stoped bubbling abour 5 hours after I put them in 

Now just to transfer the fish from 1 tank to the other :wink:


----------

